# Cracked River Bed



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi

Anyone know how to create a "Cracked River Bed" effect in a vivarium?

Want a Leo, but a natural substrate, so this seems perfect!

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, you could try getting some clay and putting it in a large cooking tray and then putting it in the oven for a while?

Ollie.


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Its an idea, but want this to happen in the Viv. I'm going away in a few weeks, so do you think it might crack over a period of time?

Jamie


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Zoo Med Reptile Excavator Clay Substrate Bulk Box 11Kg | Net Pet Shop

Would something like this be okay do you think? Or can you get normal clay from a builders merchant or something?


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Seems no-ones a fan of that stuff...

What type of clay do you use?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think normal garden clay would be fine. You could pour it into the viv and blow torch it?

Ollie.


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Actually from the garden?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, i have tonns in my garden about 3 feet under the soil though.


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay, I will go dig a hole...

Thanks


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

This should help.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/416151-natural-hoggie-viv-build.html


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats one of his thread I am following, really like his work.

I'm going to find some clay in my garden in a moment to do an experiment, and see what it looks like dry.

If not, anyone wanna send me some clay soil


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Right, I found so chunks of clay in my garden.

Mixed them with water, mushed it all up with a spade and its now on a pot base in my room, with a lamp overhead.

Hopefully it will turn out well!


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope it works:2thumb:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another good way to do this is to get sand (some types are better then others for this), get it real moist and then apply heat from above on top of the wet sand for a few days, after that the sand will get solid and will usually crack.


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Unfortunatley, because I'm only using a 13 gallon tank, and am having a baby gecko, I have been advised not to do this.

So I think I will just be having slate floor tiles, an maybe some chunks of slate, but no nice substrate! 

Its turned out quite well in my experiment!

Thanks Though
Jamie


----------

